# Bill Starr 5x5



## SuperFlex (Aug 9, 2006)

What are your experiences with the program? Good results? How exactly is it set up? I'm trying to decide on which program to follow and I hear this is a good one...

THANKS!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 9, 2006)

Found this link to get started. However it's a spinoff workout plan.

http://www.geocities.com/elitemadcow1/5x5_Program/Periodized_5x5.htm


----------



## motionman04 (Aug 10, 2006)

Just started off with it, its definately tiring doing the big exercises 3 days a week, but my endurance has been very good thus far, hopefully there will be results.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2006)

excellent program


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 10, 2006)

Good link above.
This program looks easy on paper, but it's not anywhere near easy! I'm running it right now for the 3rd time in a year. IMO, I get more results out of The Starr than any other program I've performed.

Here's my own personal "Pimped Out Version":

Volume Phase: 4 weeks
De-loading Period: 1 week
Intensity Phase: 4 weeks

Day 1
                      Volume Phase.....................De-load/Intensity Phase
Squats	            5x5?????????????????????????????????????????????............3x3
Bench	            1x5?????????????????????????????????????????????............1x3
Rows	            1x5 (Bent Over or T-Bar)????????????........1x3
Dips	            3 sets of 8-12?????????????????????????????????.......3 sets of 8-12

Day 2: OFF		

Day 3
                       Volume Phase.....................De-load/Intensity Phase
BB Lunges	3 sets of 6-10?????????????????????????????????Drop this lift
A1) Military Press	5x5?????????????????????????????????????????????...........3x3
A2) Lateral Raise	3 sets of 8-12?????????????????????????????????......2 sets of 8-12
Wide Pull-Ups	5x5?????????????????????????????????????????????...........3x5


Day 4: OFF

Day 5
                       Volume Phase.....................De-load/Intensity Phase
Bench		5x5?????????????????????????????????????????????..........3x3
Squat		1x5?????????????????????????????????????????????..........1x3
Deadlift		5x5??????????????????????????????????????????.???.........3x3
Biceps		3 sets of 8-12?????????????????????????????????.....3 sets of 8-12

Day 6: OFF

Day 7: OFF


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm tied between this and DoggCrapp training. I'll probably run with this program first... Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2006)

Pedigree said:
			
		

> Good link above.
> This program looks easy on paper, but it's not anywhere near easy! I'm running it right now for the 3rd time in a year. IMO, I get more results out of The Starr than any other program I've performed.
> 
> Here's my own personal "Pimped Out Version":
> ...





looks good.  I did a similiar thing between my volume/unloading/intensity phases.  I went from 5x5 to 3x3 also.  The only thing I did was had olympic lifts inthere before I squated.  the program works really well.


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> looks good. I did a similiar thing between my volume/unloading/intensity phases. I went from 5x5 to 3x3 also. The only thing I did was had olympic lifts inthere before I squated. the program works really well.


 
I'm not too hype on using that much weight for squats. When I go above 405lbs. for reps my knees get a little sore the next day. I'll probably do something else for legs...


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2006)

front squat then


----------



## SuperFlex (Aug 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> front squat then


 
That's an idea. I've tried them a few times. Pretty tricky... I couldn't hold onto the bar with the weight I'd have to use. I'd need some practice first...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> excellent program


Yes for those young and or fit. I gave it a whirl working out 4 days a week for 2 weeks and found myself way overtrained. I was doing 21-23 sets a workout. That just killed me. My age i guess i require a lot lower volume then I use to. I did like it although. Agree great program.


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 10, 2006)

^ I think a lot of people modify the program because it is very tough to do.


----------



## Focus (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm going to give this program a go - for too long I've been doing DB raises, or tricep pushdowns, thinking they are going to help my main lifts.

I don't see myself straying too far away from the original setup on the site. Do you think the "old" template has better alternatives that I should know about before starting? I plan on doing exactly what it says... squat 3x a week, back work 3x (deadlifting once), and pressing 3x (bench 2x, military 1x).

One question I have is the exhaustion factor. I know after doing 3 sets of squats that are close to failure, I feel fatigued. Enough to have my thinking that my other lifts will suffer. How close to failure are these 5x5?

Planning on starting tommarow..


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Yes for those young and or fit. I gave it a whirl working out 4 days a week for 2 weeks and found myself way overtrained. I was doing 21-23 sets a workout. That just killed me. My age i guess i require a lot lower volume then I use to. I did like it although. Agree great program.




it isn't a 4 day a week program.  it is a three day a week program.  it is a high volume squat program...it is intended to work how it is written.  if you tweak it someway and it doesn't work, you are not allowed to bitch.  however, if you tweak it some way and it works you can call yourself a genius.


----------



## motionman04 (Aug 10, 2006)

Pedigree said:
			
		

> Good link above.
> This program looks easy on paper, but it's not anywhere near easy! I'm running it right now for the 3rd time in a year. IMO, I get more results out of The Starr than any other program I've performed.
> 
> Here's my own personal "Pimped Out Version":
> ...



This is a modified version of the Starr intermediate program?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> This is a modified version of the Starr intermediate program?




it is modified into an intensity phase as the the starr version builds high accumulations of both fitness and fatigue.

I can't remeber if bill starr's version actually went into a 3x3 phase and dropped squatting on wed. or not.  I know that Kelly Bagget wrote a version that is similiar to the above adaptation in an article.


----------



## motionman04 (Aug 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is modified into an intensity phase as the the starr version builds high accumulations of both fitness and fatigue.
> 
> I can't remeber if bill starr's version actually went into a 3x3 phase and dropped squatting on wed. or not.  I know that Kelly Bagget wrote a version that is similiar to the above adaptation in an article.



Oh arite I gotcha, the normal program itself given on the website is also very good as well right?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 10, 2006)

yes.


----------



## Focus (Aug 10, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yes.



What would you recommend, for the row. It seems a bit ambiguous, as there are so many rows - I wouldn't know which one to choose. I'm not a big fan of bent over rows, but unless I can think of something more beneficial to the program that is what I will be doing... just don't feel that comfortable (yet) going heavy in that stance.
I was considering swapping it with a cable row, or a Hammer Strength rowing machine, but I've never really considered sets of 5 reps when doing rows. Which row would you peform? Or would you change it up every other week, or even every back workout?
Such as Monday - bent over rows
Friday - Cable rows


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 11, 2006)

Focus said:
			
		

> What would you recommend, for the row. It seems a bit ambiguous, as there are so many rows - I wouldn't know which one to choose. I'm not a big fan of bent over rows, but unless I can think of something more beneficial to the program that is what I will be doing... just don't feel that comfortable (yet) going heavy in that stance.
> I was considering swapping it with a cable row, or a Hammer Strength rowing machine, but I've never really considered sets of 5 reps when doing rows. Which row would you peform? Or would you change it up every other week, or even every back workout?
> Such as Monday - bent over rows
> Friday - Cable rows



That would work. I've done t-bars and wide pullups for a couple of weeks, then chins and low cable rows the next two. Performing a heavy pull is the important thing.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2006)

whatever row you feel most comfotable with.  just pick the exercise and stick with it for a few weeks.  Like Pedegree says....the important thing is getting in there and performing some pulling movement....just pick one.


----------



## Focus (Aug 11, 2006)

Outstanding. Thanks for the help - I was thinking it was more confusing than it really is..


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2006)

don't overcomplicate things.  people tend to stress over the little things.

the most important thing is making progress and putting more weight on the bar.


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> don't overcomplicate things.  people tend to stress over the little things.
> 
> 
> 
> the most important thing is making progress and putting more weight on the bar.



This is true, especially with the Starr. It's as simple as any program out there.

Progressive loading.


----------



## motionman04 (Aug 11, 2006)

for those of u who have done it, how long have u kept up on the program at one time


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> for those of u who have done it, how long have u kept up on the program at one time



4 weeks volume (accumulation phase)
1 week unload
4 weeks intensification phase


----------



## Bakerboy (Aug 11, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> for those of u who have done it, how long have u kept up on the program at one time



I don't think there is a clear cut answer. Some people can handle low reps heavy weights for a longer period of time than others. Also, it depends on where you are fitness wise right now. I wouldn't do it for more than 5-6 weeks tops.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it isn't a 4 day a week program. it is a three day a week program. it is a high volume squat program...it is intended to work how it is written. if you tweak it someway and it doesn't work, you are not allowed to bitch. however, if you tweak it some way and it works you can call yourself a genius.


I know, but I treak it to fit Bills rep and set's with Dave Tates 4 day a week program and about killed myself. Modification can sometimes lead to nightmares.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 11, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> it is modified into an intensity phase as the the starr version builds high accumulations of both fitness and fatigue.
> 
> I can't remeber if bill starr's version actually went into a 3x3 phase and dropped squatting on wed. or not. I know that Kelly Bagget wrote a version that is similiar to the above adaptation in an article.


Yes it does patrick. Depends on which one of his programs. Here's some info.

*Intermediate Lifter Version ??? Single Factor/Linear*

*Exercise Sets x Reps 
Details*

*Monday *
Squat 5x5 
_Ramping weight to top set of 5 (which should equal the previous Friday's heavy triple)_
Bench 5x5 
_Ramping weight to top set of 5 (which should equal the previous Friday's heavy triple)_
Barbell Row 5x5 
_Ramping weight to top set of 5 (which should equal the previous Friday's heavy triple)_
Assistance: 2 sets of weighted hypers and 4 sets of weighted sit-ups 

*Wednesday*
Squat 4x5 
_First 3 sets are the same as Monday, the 4th set is repeating the 3rd set again_
Incline or Military 4x5 
_Ramping weight to top set of 5_
Deadlift 4x5 
_Ramping weight to top set of 5_
Assistance: 3 sets of sit-ups 

*Friday* 
Squat 4x5, 1x3, 1x8 
_First 4 sets are the same as Monday's, the triple is 2.5% above your Monday top set of 5, use the weight from the 3rd set for a final set of 8_
Bench 4x5, 1x3, 1x8 
_First 4 sets are the same as Monday's, the triple is 2.5% above your Monday top set of 5, use the weight from the 3rd set for a final set of 8_
Barbell Row 4x5, 1x3, 1x8 
_First 4 sets are the same as Monday's, the triple is 2.5% above your Monday top set of 5, use the weight from the 3rd set for a final set of 8_
Assistance: 3 sets of weighted dips (5-8 reps), 3 sets of barbell curls and 3 sets of triceps extensions (8 reps)

*Periodized Version for Advanced Lifters*

*Loading/Volume (Weeks 1-4)

**Exercise Sets x Reps 
Details*

*Monday *
Squat 5x5 
Bench 1x5 
Barbell Row 1x5 

*Wednesday*
Squat 5x5 
_10-20% less than Monday_
Deadlift 5x5 
Incline or Military 5x5 
Pullups 3x3

*Friday* 
Squat 1x5
Bench 5x5
Row 5x5

*OPTION 1: Deload and Peak (Weeks 5-9)*

*Exercise Sets x Reps 
Details*

*Monday *
Squat 3x3 
Bench 1x3 
Barbell Row 1x3 

*Wednesday*
Deadlift 3x3
Incline or Military 3x3
Pullups 3x3

*Friday* 
Squat 1x3
Bench 3x3
Row 3x3

*OPTION 2: Pure Deload (Weeks 5-6 or Extended)*

*Exercise Sets x Reps 
Details*

*Monday *
Squat 3x3 
Bench 3x3 
Barbell Row 3x3 

*Wednesday or Thursday*
Squat 3x3
_30% less than Monday_
Deadlift 3x3
Incline or Military 3x3


*Clarifying Examples:*

5x5 and 3x3 are straight sets with working set weight:
i.e. 315x5, 315x5, 315x5, 315x5, 315x5 in the case of 5x5 and 315x3, 315x3, 315x3 in the case of 3x3

1x5 and 1x3 are ramped sets of 5x5 and 3x3 respectively with the weights increasing set to set over fairly even intervals:
i.e. 225x5, 255x5, 275x5, 295x5, 315x5 in the case of 1x5 and 275x3, 295x3, 315x3 in the case of 1x3


----------



## 33sun33 (Aug 11, 2006)

Pedigree said:
			
		

> Good link above.
> This program looks easy on paper, but it's not anywhere near easy! I'm running it right now for the 3rd time in a year. IMO, I get more results out of The Starr than any other program I've performed.
> 
> Here's my own personal "Pimped Out Version":
> ...



Pedigree, I have a couple of questions about your program.  First, on Day 3, are you supposed to do both the military press and the lat raises, or just choose one of them?

Also, should I be using different intensity levels according to the day (or lift)?  For instance, on Day 1 you squat 5x5, and then on Day 3 you squat 1x5.   On Day 1, should I use an intensity level of say 70-80% (moderate day), and then on Day 3 go as heavy as I can for 5 reps?  Or is it heavy throughout?

Finally, P-Funk, where did you put your olympic lifts?  I would like to continue doing power cleans if possible on a Starr program.  

Thanks


----------



## Focus (Aug 11, 2006)

33sun33 said:
			
		

> Also, should I be using different intensity levels according to the day (or lift)? ... On Day 1, should I use an intensity level of say 70-80% (moderate day), and then on Day 3 go as heavy as I can for 5 reps?  Or is it heavy throughout?



Similiar to what I am wondering as well.
Just started today, and had a very difficult time with the bench press.
I was attempting to go for 5x5, trying to get to failure every 5th rep. But I found myself dropping the weight every single set.
Started 245, 240, 240(failed at 3), 230(failed at 4), 215

How intense is the general lift? Should I reduce weight and hold it through all 5 sets until I can bring up that amount? I think I'm being a pain in understanding this program here, but I just want to get it right.. this is the first time I've ever run a specific lifting program.
thanks fellas


----------



## Focus (Aug 11, 2006)

33sun33 said:
			
		

> Finally, P-Funk, where did you put your olympic lifts?  I would like to continue doing power cleans if possible on a Starr program.



Most likely would have to go in day 3, replacing the lunges. Can't see another spot for it, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 11, 2006)

33sun33 said:
			
		

> Pedigree, I have a couple of questions about your program.  First, on Day 3, are you supposed to do both the military press and the lat raises, or just choose one of them?
> 
> Also, should I be using different intensity levels according to the day (or lift)?  For instance, on Day 1 you squat 5x5, and then on Day 3 you squat 1x5.   On Day 1, should I use an intensity level of say 70-80% (moderate day), and then on Day 3 go as heavy as I can for 5 reps?  Or is it heavy throughout?
> 
> ...



A1) & A2) means you superset the Military Presses and Lateral Raises. Do a set of 5 of military press, then immediately go to the lateral raises with no rest. (You will rest about 3 minutes between full supersets)

On Day 1, the 5x5 squat is performed with your 5x5 max. On Day 3, the weight is increased (usually 5 pounds) and a 1x5 is done with the new heavier weight. So say I squatted 5x5 with 250 on Day 1. AS LONG AS I GOT ALL 25 REPS at 250, I bump the weight up to 255 and squat 1x5 for Day 3. Then on the following Day 1, I attempt a 5x5 squat with 255, which is 5 pounds heavier than Day 1 the week prior. That's progressive loading, and it makes you strong and big.

The intensity level depends on your 5x5 max, but it will be somewhere in the neighborhood of 80% of your 1RM. You have to figure it out, but I will give you a little heads up. If you can bench 175 for 5 reps, 175 WILL NOT be your 5x5 weight. Drop it about 10% the first week to get a good feel for the weight. My main reason for that is, you're better off starting too low and bumping the weight up than starting too high and failing immediately. That's not a good mindset in which to start a program. As I said above, when you are able to get all 25 reps (5x5), increase the weight by 5 pounds. If fail at getting all 25 reps, don't bump the weight up...stick with it another week. The longest I've ever stayed with a weight on this program is two weeks.

The great part of this program is, you get feedback each week. Either you gain strength and bump the weight up, or you fail and keep it the same until you get all 25 reps. As long as you're eating enough, you will get stronger though...count on it.

The 3x3 and 1x3 Intensity Phase weeks work just like the 5x5 and 1x5 weeks. The only difference is, you will use your 3x3 and 1x3 maxes during those times. That means the weight will be heavier than it was during the 5x5and 1x5 periods. After the weeks you use 3x3 and 1x3, you will do another de-load week. If your body feels up to it, you can start another 5x5 and 1x5 Volume Phase. You will be surprised at how much your 5x5 weight has increased by this time. That said, I wouldn't suggest doing another full 9 week program. However, I have done the following with no problem at age 35.

4 week Volume Phase (5x5 & 1x5)
1 week de-load (3x3 & 1x3 - do not increase weight) 
4 week Intensity Phase (3x3 & 1x3)
1 week de-load (3x3 - do not increase weight)
2 week Volume Phase (5x5 & 1x5)
1 week de-load (3x3 & 1x3 - do not increase weight)
2 week Intensity Phase (3x3 & 1x3)

Due to the physical and mental demands of this program, the second Volume and Intensity Phases are cut in half. You WILL be ready for a full week off after 15 weeks.


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 11, 2006)

Focus said:
			
		

> Most likely would have to go in day 3, replacing the lunges. Can't see another spot for it, unless I'm missing something.



The original program design had Cleans instead of Deadlifts, so you could do cleans instead of deads. If you want to do both, I suggest you alternate them each week or maybe two.


----------



## BuzzU (Aug 11, 2006)

Pedigree said:
			
		

> The original program design had Cleans instead of Deadlifts, so you could do cleans instead of deads. If you want to do both, I suggest you alternate them each week or maybe two.


I thought it was cleans in place of rows and hang pulls in place of deads?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2006)

BuzzU said:
			
		

> I thought it was cleans in place of rows and hang pulls in place of deads?




yes, that is it.


----------



## BuzzU (Aug 11, 2006)

Thought so, that's how I've been doing it.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2006)

BuzzU said:
			
		

> Thought so, that's how I've been doing it.




I made a few modifications to the old Bill Starr version because I don't believe in NOT doing some pulling movement.  I don't consider power cleans a good sub for  rows.

my version went like this:

Day 1
clean
back squat
overhead press
chin ups

day2
power snatch
power clean and jerk
back squat
RDL
DB bench press
Row


day3
snatch
back squat
incline bench press
chin ups
hypers


----------



## BuzzU (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah, I've been adding chinups to the end of my w/o twice a week.


----------



## motionman04 (Aug 12, 2006)

Well after my first week on the program, I realized that my 5 rep max for squats was 5 lbs less than I thought, should I just continue off with week two of the program with the newly adjusted numbers?


----------



## viet_jon (Aug 12, 2006)

BuzzU said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been adding chinups to the end of my w/o twice a week.




nice avatar!!!!!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2006)

viet_jon said:
			
		

> nice avatar!!!!!



  excellent avi!


----------



## durk (Aug 12, 2006)

Bill star 5x5 is the best program I have ever used for bulk and strength


----------



## BuzzU (Aug 12, 2006)

motionman04 said:
			
		

> Well after my first week on the program, I realized that my 5 rep max for squats was 5 lbs less than I thought, should I just continue off with week two of the program with the newly adjusted numbers?


Assuming you got close to the required reps since you only overestimated by 5 lbs, I would just keep the weight the same for the next workout and increase weights once all of the reps are acheived.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 12, 2006)

Floor Rows are awesome.

I first tried them with 5x5.  Was NOT dissapointed.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2006)

BuzzU said:
			
		

> Assuming you got close to the required reps since you only overestimated by 5 lbs, I would just keep the weight the same for the next workout and increase weights once all of the reps are acheived.




agree


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Aug 13, 2006)

ARe cleans short for clean and press? if not whats the difference?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 13, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> ARe cleans short for clean and press? if not whats the difference?




cleans are cleans.....no press.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Aug 13, 2006)

So you just bring the weight up to your shoulder area but dont press it over your head. Which one is more "beneficial" to add to a full body workout? Or should i add both but different days?


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Aug 14, 2006)

funk, did you use the same 5x5 3x3 scheme for the olympic lifts as well, or did you work those out differently? In any case, this program seems to fit my needs if I were to incorporate the olympic lifts.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 14, 2006)

D- depends on your goals and what the purpose of the workout is.

CCR- I did doubles for the olympic lifts.


----------



## Pedigree (Aug 14, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> So you just bring the weight up to your shoulder area but dont press it over your head. Which one is more "beneficial" to add to a full body workout? Or should i add both but different days?



The template posted in this thread (not my version) has deadlifts and military presses on the same day. You could sub those two with clean and press if you wanted.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Aug 14, 2006)

P-funk said:


> D- depends on your goals and what the purpose of the workout is.
> 
> CCR- I did doubles for the olympic lifts.




I am not sure exactly, but i just want to improve my overall physique and my power.(for mma)


----------



## Focus (Sep 4, 2006)

Bringing this thread back to the top...

Interested in a response as to when it is alright to repeat the program.
I'm approacing the deload phase (On the fourth week of the volume phase, and after deload I will be entering the intensification phase for 4 weeks.

I really like the program, albeit I experienced a small injury that crippled me for a few days back in week 3. I'm looking ahead to another go-around, but unsure as to how it works. I don't think hopping right back into the 9 week program is so smart after completeing an entire cycle, but I don't want to take any unneccesary time off at all.

I'm guessing one week away from weight training may be appropriate? I'm considering two if I'm real ripe after the 4 week long intensification phase.

How do you guys approach this? Am I overdoing the program? Attempting to get right back into it? I don't think I'll ever return to "chest" days - bench days and the like descriptions are the way I want to go.


----------



## PWGriffin (Sep 4, 2006)

Focus said:


> Bringing this thread back to the top...
> 
> Interested in a response as to when it is alright to repeat the program.
> I'm approacing the deload phase (On the fourth week of the volume phase, and after deload I will be entering the intensification phase for 4 weeks.
> ...



One week off after 9 weeks of training hard would be good.  I, personally, wouldn't take 2 weeks off unless I was nursing an injury or some other circumstances prevented me from lifting...But I also unload often and take weeks off systematically....perhaps if I'd been training hardcore non-stop for a months at a time, I might consider it.


----------



## 33sun33 (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a similar question as focus, but I guess Ill go with PW's advice.  Interestingly, I started this program one week before you (Im starting the 4th week today).  Also of coincidence, I too suffered an injury during the program.  It certainly wasnt because of the program, but because I used poor form on 2 reps of a deadlift and really strained my back.  I could barely walk or do anything on saturday, sunday and monday it was slightly better, and today I can walk with much less pain, but its still far from healed.   So... I cant do any back work or squats, etc...., but ill continue with the chest portion of the program until my back heals.  I dont think Ill see a doctor though- from what Ive read on the 'net (absence of radiating pain down leg, tingling, numbness, etc...) it seems unlikely Ive got a disc problem.

Oh, and btw, I have noticed some nice increases in overall strength just during the first 3 weeks.  So im pretty excited about the Starr program!  Im just upset that I wont be able to continue the back and leg portion for another week or two due to the back.





Focus said:


> Bringing this thread back to the top...
> 
> Interested in a response as to when it is alright to repeat the program.
> I'm approacing the deload phase (On the fourth week of the volume phase, and after deload I will be entering the intensification phase for 4 weeks.
> ...


----------



## newlifter87 (Sep 15, 2008)

Pedigree said:


> Good link above.
> This program looks easy on paper, but it's not anywhere near easy! I'm running it right now for the 3rd time in a year. IMO, I get more results out of The Starr than any other program I've performed.
> 
> Here's my own personal "Pimped Out Version":
> ...



I apologize for bumping a 2 year old post, but I want to do this routine.  Is the 1X3 and 1X5 in this routine ramped like the other version is? or is it just warm up a set and then do one set of 5?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 16, 2008)

do a couple of warm up sets and then hit your max set of 3 or 5.  The warm up sets should be progressive, but don't need to be of the same reps.  For example, lets say I am going to try and hit 315 for 1 set of 5.  I might go:

Bar x 10
135 x 8
225x5
245 x 2
275 x 1
315 x 5


----------

